# smoke unit



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

any suggestions for up-grading an aristo 0-4-0 smoke unit ?


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is a link to an excellent page by George Schreyer, look for the 0-4-0 listed: 
http://girr.org/girr/tips/tips3/smoke_tips.html 

Alec


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you adding anything else? 

How fancy do you want it (more $$ more fancy) 

Greg


----------



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

actually i've kitbashed a 0-4-0 into a 0-6-0 w/a LGB motor block & have add real pipes & other detail...also adding sound


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Then if you are adding sound, I'd get a Zimo DCC decoder (runs on DC and DCC) and hook up one of their smoke units designed to be driven by a decoder. 

You'll get great smoke and it will puff in sync. 

The only thing will be if you don't have a dcc system to set it up, then you could ask the Zimo guys to program it for you before sending. 

Greg


----------

